# G0514X2B 19" 3 HP Extreme-Series Bandsaw with Motor Brake



## charlton

I have several Grizzly machines and in my experience their customer support has been great. That said, in your case, I really wouldn't be content with changing the speed down to 1700. I'm willing to bet dollars to donuts that if you go back to 3500 you'll probably experience vibration again. Your bandsaw isn't going to perform well, IMO, if you're running at only 1700 SFPM. Just my $0.02.


----------



## Dusty56

I think you're being too generous with your ratings. You still don't have the saw that you paid for !
Did they offer you a 50% or more refund for only being able to run it on one speed ? You shouldn't have to bolt a 450 pound machine to the floor in the first place. JMHO.
ps: maybe the "Extreme" part of the saws name refers to the vibration you encountered.


----------



## a1Jim

I'm glad you got it resolved .It all sounds very frustrating.


----------



## MoshupTrail

Something is out of balance and hitting a "resonant frequency" at 3500 fpm. That means that the vibration is at the same frequency that some part of the machine is responding to like a tuning fork. That said, your challenge is to figure out which part is vibrating. It's probably just one thing.

One way to do that would be to work forward from the motor gradually connecting one thing after another, removing all the belts first and then adding them back one by one. Running without a blade to separate the drive wheel from the idler wheel. Then adding the blade. You'll need to try several blades to make sure it's not just a badly made blade causing your problem, although I think you'll find it's one of the two wheels.

If you had a strobe, you might be able to see the vibration and isolate the part that way.

I agree with the others - you bought a two-speed machine, and an expensive one at that. You should get what you paid for. (I have a Rikon 14" with two speeds - the manual says the slower speed is for metal work).


----------



## AttainableApex

it is pretty common for the saw not to have a power cord, same thing with my table saw, which is a good thing because i made a nice run along the wall and made it the perfect length.

i really want and am saving for the 17in extreme series with the foot break G0513X2BF. 
What made you got with the 19in over the 17in and which model did you get?


----------



## Toddmc

I went with the 19" after speaking with some people who said " have you ever talked someone that said my saw is to big? And you always hear people saying they would like to get a bigger saw". So I went witrh the larger one that had all the features I wanted like geared table tilt and geaRed guide post. I checked the upper wheel for balance and it seemed fine, there is no way it is perfectly round though, you can tell that by sight pretty easy, if the wheel is balance could this still be the source?


----------



## patron

seems to me
if you can 'see' that the wheel is not true round
the centrifugal force of it spinning
would make it vibrate
more and more at faster speeds


----------



## MoshupTrail

omg yes! if the upper wheel is out of round you will have all sorts of problems - not the least of which will be tension that varies as blade goes around and shorter blade life.


----------



## bjmh46

Patron has it right. The imbalance forces vary with the *square* of the rotational speed. For example if you double the rpm of the rotating element, the force imparted to the machine by the imbalance, will increase by a factor of *four*! What you did by decreasing the speed, was to reduce the imbalance force to the degree that it was *far* less noticeable(by a factor of 4). You are cutting at 1700 ft/min now, vs. the proper speed of 3500 ft/min. I would not be happy with this situation, and I would continue working with Grizzly to get it right!

Regards
Bob


----------



## Dwain

Bob's right. I would be calling Grizzly now about a new wheel, or a new saw, but would you want to go through that process again? Sorry for your frustration. I think your review is valid except for the cord. I believe most manufacturers don't provide a cord for large machinery. Great review, sorry for your frustrations.


----------



## Toddmc

AFter reading everything here I think you all are right, I am going to call grizzly back and get it fixed or a refund


----------



## Ken90712

I thought that your rating was to nice as well. I'm sorry to hear that you had and are still having trouble. I have a Grizzly 14 Ultimate that is a great saw. But I have had other problems with Grizzly Sales Department selling me an item to call me back in 2 days telling me its 2 months back ordered. I have been thinking of getting a 3 hp table saw from them but I might hold out for a saw stop or powermatic. Good luck.


----------



## Toddmc

Just got done talking with grizzly, I decided to just return the machine for a full refund and they agreed. They are refunding me the price of the machine, the shipping including the lift gate, and the price of the bandsaw blades I bought for it. I am very happy they gave me a full refund. Yes I agree that I rated it to high, perhaps a one or zero star is more appropriate since it does not even work. Onthe brighter side I just got off the phone with minimax and decided to go with the MM16, they go on sale 2 days from now ($200 dollar discout from normal price and come with a bunch of extra blades for the blade friday sale). The Rep I talked to from minmax said if he had a nickle for every person that was upgrading from grizzly he would be a rich man. I know there are a lot of grizzly fans on this site and I used to be one to but I will NEVER buy from grizzly again. I do like grizzly Customer service though. Was also considering the laguna LT18 3000 series but have seen where some of the reviews were not to good on that saw either. Any thought?


----------



## AttainableApex

never heard of minimax,
there 16in bandsaw has some great features but is lacking a few the grizzly 17in has. i asked to see how much it is and if its within my price range maybe i will change what i am getting.

i have been looking at bandsaw for like 2 years and the last year i had my heart set on a grizzly extreme 17in after looking at just about everyone (except minimax)
man i just want a bandsaw


----------



## Dusty56

*AttainableApex* ,The Grizzly only has a 12" cutting capacity. The MiniMax has 16" : )


----------



## AttainableApex

yaya dusty 16in resaw is crazy, but i don't think i can even get wood that big 
there are a couple things the minimax doesn't have i wish it did, one of those was a website with more information  grizzlies is really good.

*OP*
how well does the motor break work?


----------



## Toddmc

I will whole heartedly agree that the minimax website leaves something to be desired. They do not describe any of thier machines well, they leave a lot of the details out.


----------



## Dusty56

http://www.minimax-usa.com/index.php?option=com_seyret&Itemid=&task=videodirectlink&id=7
Watch this if you're looking for details : ) 
Click here for features and spec's.
http://www.minimax-usa.com/index.php?page=shop.product_details&flypage=flypage_bs.tpl&product_id=18&category_id=1&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=35


----------



## WoodSpanker

Huh, that is strange. As I said in an earlier post, my shop is filled with mostly Grizzly and Delta machinery, and I have never had a problem with any of Grizzly's products. I'm a huge fanboy of Grizzly and swear by them. Sorry you had such trouble.


----------



## AttainableApex

well minimax finally got back to me on the price.
and coming in at, cool $2,900 we have the mm16.

ya…
think im still going to try grizzly


----------



## Toddmc

UPS frieght picked up my grizzly yesturday and I also ordered the MM16 yesturday. I definatly did not pay $2900 for the MM16, you must not be talking to the right person. The MM16, the mobility kit, a 1/2 blade, and 1" blade, AND shipping with lift gate servoce total cost was $2800.

As far as the grizzly goes I LOVED their customer service, I got a full refund (shipping and all, pluse a refund on the the extra blades I boaught for it). Most companies would not have given a FULL refund, escpecially after the 30 day period is up (they are only required to give a refund for the first 30 days). I did file my claim within the first 30 days so that might have had something to do with it. I did like the automatic brake on the grizzly and the rack an pinion style table tilt. The minimax has a foot brake and a diferant method for table tilt (not sure exatly what the web site is trying to say about it, but I will do a review on the entire minimax once it gets here).

ATTAINABLEAPEX, the motor brake on the grizzly was great, it stopped the blade in about 2 seconds and does it automatically when you mash the power switch.


----------



## Dusty56

*AA*, with all of the good used bandsaws on Craigslist , etc. , why not get yourself an older model and a riser block kit , and save yourself a couple grand. You can add a lot of extras and still have plenty of money left over when you're through . Plus it will be *your* personally customized BS in the end. : )


----------



## AttainableApex

ya dusty i really just want a new machine.
all my other machines have had tones of rust and old parts that needed fixing. just kinda bored of it to be honest, i just want to make projects and not have to do another project to make projects.

the minimax looks good though, they definatly are a quality machine. hope my grizzly experience goes better than yours. you better review the new bandsaw


----------



## Peterelli

Funny, I wish I found this thread early.

I am on #2 G0514X2 19" Band Saw. Your problems described are the same ones I am having. My first machine was so bad, I put the phone up to it and the tech said that he will bring it back.

#2 machine isn't as bad but I can still place my hand on the table top and my hand wobbles. It's more than vibrations.

Tech support guys are great! Customer service is terrible in my view. You can't deal with 1 person. Every time you call in, you have to wait for them to read the notes. Then you hear the company policies. It's by far the worst I have been through in any product. Yes, they are nice people but the Grizzly way makes it terrible.

I bought this BS because everyone said good things and I read how CS is good too. Not in my case. I caught the supervisor in a few lies to me. Lots of promises and not even close to delivering. #2 BS was supposed to be check out prior to shipping to me the next day. Not only did I not hear for 9 days after they got my #1 saw but when I said to just cancel the order, she promised it would be done/shipped on a Monday. Monday came and they shipped the saw but never check it out. Now I am dealing with the same issues.

Trying not to jump on your thread. I wanted to let you know you certainly was not the only one. Definitely thumbs down for Grizzly and their Customer Service.

I'm now waiting to see where I go with #2 saw. It could be wheels, tires, vbelt… who knows??? I've had to remove more parts that I have used it on wood.

The real kicker is I want this saw to work right. I don't want to send back another one.


----------



## ncphotoman

Todd,
How do you like your Minimax MM16?
Thanks


----------

